# 2012 hyundai elantra



## emmy (Dec 6, 2010)

I have 76k on the car and what would be good to replace before it breaks on the road?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Impossible to say


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

In the glove box there should be an owner's manual that has 'things to do' at certain mileage intervals other than fluids. 75,000 is probably there. 

You are probably close to end-of-life for the battery, if it's the original I'd replace it. Probably needs fan belt(s) too. Should grease the front-end suspension. At 76,000 you might be close to needing a brake job, could get the pads checked for thickness. Antifreeze should be changed, if still original.

This is assuming you regularly check oil level, brake and clutch fluid level, automatic trans fluid level, power steering fluid level.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

As others have mentioned, following the owner's manual for service intervals is a good start. Things like brakes are what I call 'consumables' and are serviced based on inspection and need.

As the vehicle ages (I don't know if your 76K is miles or km), you will probably find that the owner's manual includes some non-frequent services, such as flushing coolant, changing spark plugs, etc. One that is important is replacing the timing belt, if so equipped. Belt failure will likely pooch your engine.

Although not in most manuals, I have become an adherent to changing the brake fluid every so many years - and 5 years would be a good time. It's not that expensive to have done.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Do it sooner than that. Takes on way more water than you think. We do it every 1 year or 30K mileage. 

Same for transmission and power steering fluid.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

It's all about how well the vehicle is maintained! There are a lot of older 100k+ vehicles on the road that are very reliable ... but there are also vehicles with less miles with little/no maintenance that aren't.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

Did you change the timing belt at 60k miles ?

If not, that should be #1 on your list. 

Last I knew, the engine in the Elantra was an interference engine. If that belt snaps, you are into a major engine rebuild or possibly total replacement.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Windows on Wash said:


> Do it sooner than that. Takes on way more water than you think. We do it every 1 year or 30K mileage.
> 
> Same for transmission and power steering fluid.


Good point. I do my bike every 2 years (I figure water absorption is more based on time vs. usage). I've occasionally considered changing power steering fluid but never have - then again, never had a problem with the power steering in any of our vehicles. I did look into changing the transmission fluid in my Nissan truck and couldn't find anyone, including the dealer, that knew the procedure. They said even dropping the pan would only get about a third of the fluid.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Look for a BG service equip shop. I have the machines at my office. Full fluid exchanges on all of the items.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

LOL, modern cars are just getting broken in by 70k miles, unless totally neglected and abused.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

Ever see a timing belt fail on an interference engine ?

It a pretty important item to change as recommended. 
No one can tell you when an individual belt will fail, but it often occurs when you are 10-20K miles past the change interval.

This is one example of timing belt failure on an interference engine.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Thanks for the pic, I knew the failure was catastrophic but never had actually seen the damage.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Carnage 

Someone was trying to blow up that motor.


----------



## Aggie67 (Dec 20, 2008)

I think on that motor (as with most) you have to disassemble the water pump to make the clean replacement. Go ahead and replace the water pump while you have it all apart.


----------

